# sick pigeon- stumbling around



## proappspro (Jul 28, 2013)

okay I was going to clean the loft win I noticed one of the birds acting funny. I removed him.

symptoms: head keeps twisting toward the back and he seems dizzy and stumbles a lot his eyes seem foggy. He looks like he is trying to look forward then his head twist to face back.

young pigeon, no new pigeons, all the pigeons only loft fly 5-10 mins not really routing yet.

I emailed a friend who helped me get started a videi but i cant stand waiting for a reply

cant seem to attack a video here

thanks
james

here is a video.
not sure what to do?

Thanks
James


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Put the bird on a heating pad set on the low setting. Sick birds can't regulate their temperature so they need the heat. One the bird is warmed, the feet will be warm to the touch you can feed him some warmed peas. Here are some instructions....

You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 20-30 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. After each feeding, you can increase the amount of peas until you get up to 40-50 per feeding.After a couple of feedings, most squeakers get the hang of it, pick up the peas on their own and naturally transition into a seed diet.
The crop is located below the throat and above the keel bone, which is in the center of the bird. When full, it fills like a little balloon and feels lumpy from the peas.

Have you noticed any rodents in your loft?
Do you have any medications?


----------



## proappspro (Jul 28, 2013)

no rodents- he flew fine with the other birds yesterday. Just freaking out bc I dont want the other pigeons to get sick also. Kinda sad seeing him with no control.

meds on hand: sulmet,vet rx,corid,quest(moxidectin), tricho 40(ronidazole)


thanks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

See how he is after you feed him and after he poops. His poop should have white caps. If not, he probably is dehydrated, which can cause those symptoms. I don't know where you are but is it hot?


----------



## proappspro (Jul 28, 2013)

houston area- quite hot. thanks- I report after tomorrow


----------



## proappspro (Jul 28, 2013)

the bird just sits /lays sideways against the side of the coop. very lazy like kinda of moving/bouncing(like breathing hard but actually not breathing hard). other than that not moving much even when i picked him up to feed.

poop white and clear runny no solids.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If you can upload video to Youtube, you could post a link to it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He isn't eating. What are you feeding him? And how much? He needs to be brought inside and kept warm. He can't be left out in the coop.


----------



## proappspro (Jul 28, 2013)

it is 95 degrees im keeping him in a carrier in a sheltered patio area. probably 85 degrees 78-82 at night. feeding peas.

@john Ill try to video and post link

thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are you using the frozen and defrosted peas? How many are you feeding him? You need to wait for the crop to empty before feeding again. If he is getting peas, then he should have some solid in his droppings.


----------



## proappspro (Jul 28, 2013)

I did not feed peas til this afternoon. What ever sickness he got went fast bc one afternoon he was flying like the rest. The next afternoon he was sick and this afternoon he died. I hope what he got is not courageous. 

This group of pigeons(13) was my first birds. I bought them young, have a nice loft no signs of mice, sanitize water bowls every time I change it and no foreign birds that come around my loft. 

I spend time with them every day and they fly every day. In the last week twice the water was left over night and not changed til the next afternoon and it looked dirty.

Well thanks for the help. now I just hope the others are ok.

thanks
james


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry u lost the bird. Thorough clean up and spraying a good disinfectant is needed to be done again. And feeders,drinkers etc need to be sanitized.
Hopr ur other birds stay good


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Sorry to read that he went so quickly 

One symptom, if one can call it that, of Paratyphoid is 'sudden death' - fine one day, dead the next.

Does not have to mean that this was the case with your bird, or that the others have caught it, but be aware.

Do they get ACV in their water? It can help the gut repel some bacteria.


----------



## proappspro (Jul 28, 2013)

Not sure what AVC is are any of these ok sulmet,vet rx,corid,quest(moxidectin), tricho 40(ronidazole)


----------



## Lainey1129 (May 20, 2013)

ACV is Apple Cider Vinegar. The kind to use is Bragg Organic (unfiltered). What ACV does is it encourages a healthy bacteria in the gut of pigeons. I use this around 2-3 times a week. I use 1 tablespoon to a gallon. Because it tastes a little bitter, I add 1 tablespoon of honey to the water at the same time.

I hope your other birds are okay. 

I don't know about any of those other medications, wish I could help. I do agree that it sounds like paratyphoid and if it were me, I would start the loft on antibiotics for such. Paratyphoid usually requires an antibiotic for 2 weeks or longer. Also, you should clean and disinfect the loft and all feeding and drinking equipment.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

One tablespoon to a gallon of water doesn't bother my birds at all. Try it without the honey and see if they will drink it. Honey can contain bacteria too, and sitting in the water all day...................
I bet they will drink it.


----------

